# PEETZBURG, N.J. JOHN SATTELY BLOB



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 10, 2021)

Here is a blob from the village of Peetzburg. Town might be mispelled. Wikipedia and other sites spell it as Peetzburgh. It is clear quart sized just starting to turn amethyst. It has a small crack that comes up from the base right through the D in Registered. I put a link to the story of New Bridge, Old Bridge and Peetzburgh combining to form the new town of New Milford. The 1800's map show New Milford as being between Oradell and riveredge New Jersey Local History! Hope you all like.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 10, 2021)

Here is some information Old Bridge N.J. It is in the River Edge, N.J. historical page of the Bergen County Historical Society.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Aug 10, 2021)

Attached a bio of John Sattely from The History of Bergen County, 1630-1923, and his obituary.  Census records 1895-1920, show him living in Palisades Township,, Bergen Co, NJ.  The only reference on a very brief look on ancestry.com to Peetsburg (spelled thusly) was on a document, March 1919, referring to son Paul's return from duty in WWI, where father John' address, to contact in emergency, is Peetsburg. Newspapers.com's references to "John Sattely" begin with his death notice in 1926 -- nothing earlier.  But, attached, there is an interesting article from 2013 which gives quite a bit of information about Sattely's business -- well location, etc.
Interesting coincidence that I have recently been researching the Emerald Water Co., run by a Charles Satterlee, in San Diego CA. -- image of one of their 5-gallon bottles below.  At this time I have no reason to suspect that there is any connection between John Sattely and Charles Satterlee, but this obviously bears further investigation.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 10, 2021)

Very much appreciated. I have lived it the same area my whole life. Weird that if he didn't bottle, i wouldn't even know of John Sattely. Great history, thanks again.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is a blob from the village of Peetzburg. Town might be mispelled. Wikipedia and other sites spell it as Peetzburgh. It is clear quart sized just starting to turn amethyst. It has a small crack that comes up from the base right through the D in Registered. I put a link to the story of New Bridge, Old Bridge and Peetzburgh combining to form the new town of New Milford. The 1800's map show New Milford as being between Oradell and riveredge New Jersey Local History! Hope you all like.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


She's a beauty


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 28, 2021)

5 gallon collector said:


> Attached a bio of John Sattely from The History of Bergen County, 1630-1923, and his obituary.  Census records 1895-1920, show him living in Palisades Township,, Bergen Co, NJ.  The only reference on a very brief look on ancestry.com to Peetsburg (spelled thusly) was on a document, March 1919, referring to son Paul's return from duty in WWI, where father John' address, to contact in emergency, is Peetsburg. Newspapers.com's references to "John Sattely" begin with his death notice in 1926 -- nothing earlier.  But, attached, there is an interesting article from 2013 which gives quite a bit of information about Sattely's business -- well location, etc.
> Interesting coincidence that I have recently been researching the Emerald Water Co., run by a Charles Satterlee, in San Diego CA. -- image of one of their 5-gallon bottles below.  At this time I have no reason to suspect that there is any connection between John Sattely and Charles Satterlee, but this obviously bears further investigation.
> View attachment 228504


Here is the newest ones I find lots of.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Dec 28, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is the newest ones I find lots of.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Love the cursive font


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 29, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Love the cursive font


It's not polite to curse...What the font!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Dec 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It's not polite to curse...What the font!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Hahahahahhah


----------

